# Game 3: Pacers ~vs~ Cavs Gamethread...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's stay perfect!:yesyesyes:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Let's stay perfect!:yesyesyes:


Nice to see you back. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanks a lot KK!...also, nice job against those Cavs.

This week's a 'lil bit rougher, but I still think we can and should stay undefeated.


----------

